
It took less than a minute of satellite time to catch illegal fishing vessels - ucaetano
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/02/to-catch-a-thief-with-satellite-data/
======
throwaway7767
Good work. We'll never use resources sustainably if we can't properly account
their usage.

> Plus, unregulated fishing boats often use incredibly dangerous equipment to
> fish, like trawlers. Dolphins, turtles, and seals get caught up in these
> nets along with the target species and are ultimately killed and thrown
> away. "It’s not like a guy with a rod and reel," Hammerschlag said. "Trawls
> are basically underwater bulldozers. When they take up shrimp or crabs, they
> pretty much bulldoze bottom of ocean and pull up everything. That creates an
> uninhabitable area for other organisms. You’re kind of putting salt in the
> fields, and it takes hundreds or thousands of years to grow things there
> again."

I'm curious why they focus on these illegal fishers being trawlers as if
that's something unusual. Trawlers are very common in legal fishing, including
in western countries. But I don't see much focus on curtailing their use
there. Are they as bad as the article makes them out, or are these trawlers
somehow especially bad?

------
lawnchair_larry
Title seems to be wrong. Article discusses fishing, not shipping.

~~~
ucaetano
My bad, corrected, thanks for pointing it!

